# C50 - 2009 , new geometry



## Lionel (Nov 22, 2004)

I looked at the Colnago web site and the C-50 geometry shows a seat tube angle of 72.75deg. Used to be 73. I am surprised that they changed it. The TT lenght is the same. 

Could this be a typo?


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

Could be...I noticed some sites list the TT length of a 59 Master X-Lite as 57, when it is actually 56.9. You should probably go to the Colnago site to check geometry...


----------



## Lionel (Nov 22, 2004)

The Colnago sites lists it at 72.75. I am just surprised that they changed the geometry of the C-50. It has been the same for a long time....


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

*Ah*



Lionel said:


> The Colnago sites lists it at 72.75. I am just surprised that they changed the geometry of the C-50. It has been the same for a long time....


My dinosaur sized brain did not pick up that you got this info from the Colnago site...I guess the ST angle is the same in both the compact and traditional geometry C-50's? 


I guess you could email Colnago as ask them. Good luck on getting a response. Or try contacting a Colnago dealer...


----------

